# Stewart System Europe



## Xavier (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

Good news for every european builders who might be interested by the Stewart System : a european reseller is now being established. I had the opportunity to meet him during a covering course he had organised for a friend of mine in western France and to which I could assist. Before going any further I must add that, even after having seen the entire DVD set, I was still surprised as to how much the system is simple, efficient, and, above all, harmless (working in shorts and t-shirt is great !). 

I asked him to tell me more about SSE so that I can report it on the forum so here it is :

- Prices should be interesting for european builders, even if they could appear higher initially as they already reflect VAT and overseas shipping;

- All the stuff will be converted to metric system;

- For french speaking countries, the product will include STC and Part 21 manual both written in french;

- In Europe will be added to the standart catalogue an Ekobond's variant specially adapted to wooden frames (also acceptable for the FAA STC)

- Covering courses can be organized all around Europe, either in french, english, german or dutch. Those courses are electable for paid study leaves when applicable;

Contacts :
Mr Franck VOGUELS
[email protected]
+ 33 3 44 54 23 67
No fax
Adress :
1 Rue Ferme de Montaumery A 48
60330 Le Plessis Belleville
FRANCE

I invited him strongly to come on the forum to introduce himself and to answer the many questions some of us have about the system (and that were, to say the least, barely answered by the last representative of SS who participated to the forum), as I was so glad he could seriously answer all of mines during the course; however setting the business seems to keep him really busy so I'm not sure he'll have time for that, at least by now...

Hope that might be of some help !

Xavier *Edited by: Xavier *


----------

